# Gov. Deval Patrick proposes hiring staff lawyers as public defenders



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Gov. Deval Patrick proposes hiring staff lawyers as public defenders | masslive.com

Gov. Deval L. Patrick plans to propose ending the state's practice of hiring private attorneys to represent most indigent criminal defendants.

The governor on Monday said he wants to instead hire about 1,000 staff attorneys. Patrick said the change could save the state an estimated $45 million a year.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

TRPDiesel said:


> Patrick said the change could save the state an estimated $45 million a year.


Yeah because we all know how well Deval is with money estimates.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't know if this will actually save money. Sure, the CPCS rates are about $50/hr, but at least you're getting expierienced attorneys who cover their own overhead.

After you pay salary, benefits packages, and OT, you then have to consider that brand new attorneys (who are likely the ones to be taking this job) will carry great liability risk from malpractice--unless the state wants to pay a brand new attorney's sky-high malpractice insurance.

This seems so analagous to the flagman debate it's not even funny.

Just in case you wanted to see hard numbers: Committee for Public Counsel Services :: Index


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Which is more the reason to stay out of trouble. A good private attorney can easily bankrupt someone.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Since they are cleaning up the Parole mess they have to have another place to stuff their patronage hires..


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

This is Deval's stimulus plan to reward his lawyer trained hacks (supporters) for a FT State job. Whenever Patrick states that his plan will save the State cash, the end result is the opposite. If he was a CEO of a corporation, this guy would have gotten the boot.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, 1,000 must be his favorite number. I recall his campaign promise to put 1,000 cops on the street, let's hope this goes the same way.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Wow, 1,000 must be his favorite number. I recall his campaign promise to put 1,000 cops on the street, let's hope this goes the same way.


Fairy tales.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm no math expert but let me give this a try.1,000 attorneys X 12,000 for each offices drapes + 1,200 a month each for their new leased vehicles...do the math.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

I am torn on this one,
If the defense lawyers are whinning that must be a good thing.
If Deval thought of it it must be a bad thing.
If it saves money it's a good thing
No government department saves money, must be a bad thing.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Keep it real simple...

$*45,000,000* saved by a permanent staff of *1000* Attorneys?

45,000,000 / 1000 = $45,000 per lawyer. If that is so, just how much are we paying the average public defender now? Sounds like a made-up bunch of garbage to me.

But if it is true, thats 1000 more cops on the street at $45,000 base salary funded by these savings...right?


----------

